# Creating a Schedule for New Puppy



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would keep him out of the crate most of the time as long as someone can keep an eye on him. The schedule for potty times that I used was to take them outside after they eat, drinking, sleeping and about every 15 during awake times especially play times. Their little bladders cant hold it but as they age they will improve. And if you cant watch him put him in the crate. I always feed my puppies in the crate to make it more of a positive place. And at night put him in the crate, if he whines take him outside and then back inside without playing.

Some puppies dont have to go potty right away after eating so you may find you can wait after eating. But he will have to pee. The peeing is non-stop, or it seems like it. LOL If you dont have any Natures Miracle, I would pick some up. You can get it at petsmart. It will help to get rid of any odor and stain to keep the puppy from returning to that spot. 

Each week will get better, so just keep at it.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Try keeping the pup to a room that has a back door. As long as he has constant access to the garden the pup should go out on his own. 

We suggest that pups go out for their last wee at 11pm and then again at around 5-6 in the morning. Im told by the puppy owners that this has worked and they have hardly had any accidents in the home.

Good luck!


----------



## st10 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks!

So far we have the night time figured out. His last outing is 10:30pm-11:00pm and he wakes up between 5am-6am for a pee. We have been putting him back in the crate after that until approx 7am-7:30am which is when he receives his first meal. The challenge is the rest of the day.....e.g. how many hours out, how many hours in the crate. At this stage he needs constant supervison when out of the crate so we are trying to find a good balance...It might sound too disciplined but I'd like to come up with a detailed schedule to follow that would ease the stress of what to / not to do:

7:30AM - feeding 1
8:00AM - Out to play / eliminate
8:20AM - In the house to play
8:45AM - crate
11:30AM - lunch
12:00PM - Out to play / eliminate
12:20PM - ??

etc....

I think we need more structure in the early days to relieve the stress....Any other suggestions? We have a trainer coming this evening that might help as well.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

This was our schedule (more or less) during the first 2 weeks:

6:30am: Potty
6:40-7am: Outdoor play time and socialization
7am: Breakfast
7:15am: Potty
2pm: Lunch
2:15pm: Potty
4-4:45pm: Outdoor play time and socialization
8pm: Dinner
8:15pm: Potty
11:30pm: Potty
3am: Potty 

Also, potty after running around, after napping and after drinking, so roughly every hour at first. We limited his water to once an hour. We also did 5min training sessions probably about 10 times a day teaching basic commands. He took naps and chewed on his toys for most of the day in the first couple of weeks. He only had 2 accidents, both were our fault as we waited just a little too long before taking him out.

We used an x-pen (fence) to limit him to the living room only for the first two weeks.

Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

We have had Cash now for two weeks. We use his crate when we are asleep and any time during the day he can not be "watched" other than that I let him roam the house certain rooms blocked off. He's getting pretty good with house training. He is one of the pups that takes awhile to go poop. It's like an hour after he eats but he pee's about every 20-30 mins (he's 11 weeks). He eats at 630-700, 1230-100, 630,700. My husband puts him to bed ussually after he's been asleep. I get up at 330 for work and take him potty and then back in his crate with a small kong filled with kibble until my husband wakes up or Cash wakes him for potty but if husband is not ready to get up he puts him back in his crate until the alarm sounds at 630. Congrats on the new puppy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to chuckle when I think of putting a puppy on a schedule. Unfortunately, you can't program them. Your puppy will let you know what his needs are: when he needs to go out, how often, how soon after he eats or plays.

He needs as much interaction out if the crate, with the family as possible if he's to become a real member. It's like having a new baby: everything goes on hold for a while then gradually gets back to a new 'normal'. 

At 5 and 7, the kids can be a great help. They can be assigned to watch the puppy. It's going to be easier to schedule THEM to take turns taking care of the puppy. When our pup was sleeping, one of the kids had to sit by the crate (door was open) and take her out as soon as she woke up. Then it was playtime with both of them for a while. Then potty again after playing. Then the other child babysat the puppy. It worked really well and puppy was potty trained in just a few days...less than a week. She was out of the crate from morning until night unless we went somewhere that she couldn't go to. Then she was in the crate. The kids schedule picked up again when we got home and took her out for potty.

This is also a good time to teach them to pick up after themselves because puppy will get into everything that's left within reach: toys, clothes, books...anything. More than 1 forum member has had to have emergency vet visits because their pups swallowed a sock or kids' toy.

Take lots of pictures, their puppy days go by so fast. Don't stress over it, relax and enjoy your goofy new baby. And spend some time inhaling his wonderful puppy breath!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can totally understand the want of a schedule. I used one - built around her needs and one that was outlined in a puppy book I read (The Art of Raising a Puppy).

When I was housebreaking, I took her out once an hour, then after she peed/pooped, she got to stay out of the crate and play. Then it was back in for a rest til the next out, after which she got to be out and play again. It worked like a charm, and she was trained in 2 days.

After that, I went by the philosophy of a puppy can go one hour for every month of age. So a three-month old can go three hours between outs, a four-month-old four hours, etc. I also just thought, if I were a puppy, what would I need? I took her out first thing in the morning, and then again right before I left for work. She had a walker come in. Then I took her out as soon as I got home (before she ate), then after she ate, then before bed. 

Consistency and schedules are never a bad thing! Your puppy will find security in them. Good luck - have fun!


----------

